# Tv challenger tu2157 ultra slim



## 19fabian67vargas (Feb 19, 2013)

hola amigos me llego un tv chalenger de 21 pulgada la falla es la siguiente,presenta una linea en centro de pantalla, me puse a revisar y en cuentro que al ic vertical solo llega un voltaje este trabaja con dos voltajes,estos voltajes que llegan al ic vertical salen del transformador shoper ,estube revisando los componentes al rededor del ic estan bien,noto que hay un diodo que biene de la fuente,al colocoar el probador para medirlo marca bien quisiera que me orientaran un poco muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2013)

Hay díodos que marcan bien con el tester pero que en realidad no funcionan . . . 

Habría que probarlo con algo de carga , o reemplazalo directamente.

Si cambiás el díodo cambiá también el capacitor asociado.

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2013)

si marca bien el diodo y si no tiene una de esas resistencias a modo de fusible abierta ,y si la bovina del flyack marca bien,
pero sigues sin tensión, cambia el diodo por otro,pero tiene que ser un diodo rapido,no le pongas por ejemplo 1n4007 ,ese es lento,podes ponerle UF4007 ese si es rapido


----------



## 19fabian67vargas (Feb 20, 2013)

hola aamigo dosmetro y el rey julien revisare mas afondo y estare poniendo en practica sus comentarios hasta pronto


----------



## 19fabian67vargas (Feb 26, 2013)

hola amigos disculpen la demora en contestar.pero es que estaba ocupado con otros quehaceres,bueno le comento que segui sus consejos y encontré que la falla la estaba ocasionando un filtro que estaba malo procedí a cambiarlo y se soluciono la falla gracias por su ayuda


----------

